# Will stained wood hurt cats?



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

I am building a custom cat tree for these guys with metal brackets holding the shelves onto a central post. 

The post is untreated wood, and I had been thinking about staining it to protect it somewhat. I didn't think that paint would be a good idea, because if these guys scratch it, it could flake off. 

The other option would be "wrapping" the post in carpet, which would be incredibly difficult with all the brackets coming off it. 

So I am wondering if I stain the post and let it dry really well before I let these guys come into contact with it, if it could be "bad" for them to scratch it. 

Does anybody know?


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

I'd either leave it bare or wrap it with sissal rope.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I don't think it's a problem, with or without varnish. I've painted all the cat furniture I've made so far and haven't had any problems.

Treated wood is a no-no, as it appears you're aware of already.  

Here's their window perch:










(Rocket and Mellie giving it the final inspection)


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

I remember hearing that linseed oil is a good, safe product for animals. 

That's a sweet setup you have there, Tim!


----------



## siamesecat (Jul 3, 2005)

I am loving your cat gym Tim! I could attempt something like this IF we had the tools. My husband has 4 thumbs and no engineering inclination.  Very, very nice, looks like the kitties LOVE it! :luv


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Thanks. :wink: Four thumbs or no, I'll bet he still likes to play with power tools. Ouch!! :lol:


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 9, 2007)

Hello,

Just though I'd add a few thoughts:

Unless you cat likes to chew excessively on wood, I don't think a standard polyurethane finish is a problem They have combined stain and finish.

If you’re still concerned you can try to find something called "Salad Bowl Finish". As its name implies, it is for wood that food will be eaten off of. It is kind of pricey though. 

Be careful with linseed oil. Some "boiled" varieties have chemicals added to speed drying. The stuff with out it dries real slooooow. Also rags which have linseed oil on them and are not disposed of properly can spontaneously combust.

Regards,
Brian


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

morea said:


> I remember hearing that linseed oil is a good, safe product for animals.


I have a post and beam home, and our beams and ceilings were preserved with linseed oil. Our chinchilla friend nibbled on a beam when he was staying with us :roll: and he's fine. I'm sure my cats have at least licked them a few times :lol: However, it was a few years after we finished the house that we got the cats.

I inherited a cat tree from a relative, and it has unfinished wood which was already a bit scratched up when we got it. It's not attractive, but the cats enjoy scratching it


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

If you're looking to protect the wood, then staining it will not serve that purpose since it only colors the wood.

If you have a low grade or soft wood (such as pine), then you probably won't want to stain it, anyway. Stain sometimes gets blotchy and looks pretty awful when its not applied to the right kind of wood.

If you just want a finish to protect the wood so it doesn't get scratched up, then I would suggest just going with a polyurethane finish.


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

in part we wanted to color it a darker color... we're trying to make it look like a "real" tree, with a brown trunk and branches and green platforms. :lol: 

Good info, thanks guys!


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

hey Tim, how did you attach the carpet to yours? I am a little nervous about using glue, but staples and nails could be kind of complicated, too.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I stapled it. I was concerned at first about the possibility of cats snagging their nails, but it hasn't been a problem.

Linseed oil is a major component of many stains. And it's listed in the Materials Safety Data Sheet as a hazardous material. I didn't save the link, but I got that info from United Gilsonite, www.ugl.com who makes ZAR stains. Just a curious factoid.


----------



## MandyJoBo (Apr 13, 2006)

Woodsman said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just though I'd add a few thoughts:
> 
> ...


Thanks for this info!


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

When I went looking for stain, I did find a special one that was recommended for salad bowls and cutting boards. It cost about the same as the other products at the store, so I went with that.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Hey!! Great suggestion!! That should be safe.


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

Shellac is also another completely safe finish. That's what I used on a cat tower and scratching post.


----------

